# Edo Madara Vs King Piccolo



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Madara is blood lusted and has all powers including the Rinnegan.
Battle starts in a canyon with the combatants 300 meters apart


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh look, its this thread again, but without speed equalized and a massive starting distance.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

Madara dies again.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Madara dies again.



You mean Piccolo gets 5 massive meteors dropped on his head?
Yesh thats about right..thanks for agreeing


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

Nah, I mean Madara dies again.


----------



## Treerone (Jun 17, 2012)

Madara now has two people he gets off to.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jun 17, 2012)

I must have missed the part where Madara used more than two meteors.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> I must have missed the part where Madara used more than two meteors.



You must have missed the part where he wasn't even remotely serious at that point...


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Nah, I mean Madara dies again.



Aw dang..but turns out it's just a genjutsu.
Piccolo only gets knocked out of it when several metors land on his head.
Too bad piccolo..better luck next time.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

You must have missed the part where Edo Threads are banned and assuming things about characters based off of them not being serious was dumb.

Insert coin, try again?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> You must have missed the part where he wasn't even remotely serious at that point...



I didn't know chakra consumption varies based on how serious one is.


----------



## Huntring (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> Aw dang..but turns out it's just a genjutsu.
> Piccolo only gets knocked out of it when several metors land on his head.
> Too bad piccolo..better luck next time.





I'm confused.

Your the one that made this match up yet you immediantly argue for one side.  If your so sure that Madara is going to win than why the hell did you make this match up in the first place.

And yeah, Madara dies.


----------



## Mabel (Jun 17, 2012)

i was expecting Dupe-kun had returned.

needless to say I am dissapoint.

i dont remember any of King Piccolo's feats, but he takes this.

Edo threads are banned, btw.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> I didn't know chakra consumption varies based on how series one is.



You didn't know a ninja can choose if they want to put a small amount of chakra or a shitload of it into a technique to make it stronger or more effective?

For shame sir,start from episode 1 again.Thats like academy level knowledge.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> You didn't know a ninja can choose if they want to put a small amount of chakra or a shitload of it into a technique to make it stronger or more effective?
> 
> For shame sir,start from episode 1 again.Thats like academy level knowledge.



You of course have proof that Madara did that with his meteors, right?


----------



## Asune (Jun 17, 2012)

A mod please lock this thread, supposedly edo threads are banned thanks to the brilliance of Edo Goku SSJ3


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> You must have missed the part where Edo Threads are banned and assuming things about characters based off of them not being serious was dumb.
> 
> Insert coin, try again?



Nope..had no idea they were not allowed
butthurt that banning Edo's is the only way Piccolo can win?


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> You of course have proof that Madara did that with his meteors, right?



He wasnt serious.

This is clearly proof, backed by word of god and numerous calculations.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> Nope..had no idea they were not allowed
> butthurt that banning Edo's is the only way Piccolo can win?



Clearly I'm mad that King Piccolo will make Madara his bitch whether or not they're banned.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

mc-killa said:


> i was expecting Dupe-kun had returned.
> 
> needless to say I am dissapoint.
> 
> ...



You disappoint too i'm afraid.
you putdowns are such weaksauce,couldn't you at least get me to frown a little bit?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jun 17, 2012)

Well, if we've learned one thing from this topic it's that Madara needs to be an immortal zombie to even have a chance against King Piccolo.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

Piccolo shoves rocks into Madara's eyes and keeps them there. gg regeneration.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> Nope..had no idea they were not allowed
> butthurt that banning Edo's is the only way Piccolo can win?



They were banning because people starting making wankery comments (and this comes from perhaps the most harcore fan of the caster of the edo tensei) that because edos were shown to regenerate from any damage they can survive everything including a blast that would obliterate the planet.

Thus it was banned, though in my opinion is unecessary, for the edo tensei regeneration it should be applied the regeneration standard of the battledome, which is to allow them to regenerate to the greatest extent shown (in this case Deidara's C0).


----------



## Mabel (Jun 17, 2012)

Edo Galactus with UN should be legal.

^you are free to neg the shit out of that.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> He wasnt serious.
> 
> This is clearly proof, backed by word of god and numerous calculations.



So Madara puts out two meteors with ease fighting against ninja's that are like ants to him.Apparently by BD retard logic that means he can never use more than 2 since kishi didn't bother to draw it herpity derp


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

mc-killa said:


> Edo Galactus with UN should be legal.
> 
> ^you are free to neg the shit out of that.



No negs necessary I agree


----------



## Asune (Jun 17, 2012)

Ok, Piccolo could easily destroy a rock of Madara. 
He is easily above city level, and the said Madara's meteorites are small


----------



## Mabel (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> You disappoint too i'm afraid.
> you putdowns are such weaksauce,couldn't you at least get me to frown a little bit?



*sips tea*

i dont deal with wankers, i just point and laugh and let the real debaters crush you before the mods lock this.

and i get free +1s for every reply you make to me. so thats nice too...


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Well, if we've learned one thing from this topic it's that Madara needs to be an immortal zombie to even have a chance against King Piccolo.



Only in the eyes of a naruto hating BD fanboy I'm afraid.
Madara hits piccolo with his meteors and that fella be dead


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> So Madara puts out two meteors with ease fighting against ninja's that are like ants to him.Apparently by BD retard logic that means he can never use more than 2 since kishi didn't bother to draw it herpity derp



Its called fighting on feats and not assumption. Saying Madara can pull more than 2 is an assumption a backed one but an assumption still which cant be used in OBD.


----------



## Asune (Jun 17, 2012)

Seriously, lock this thread, and ban the OP. Edo threads were banned, and this isn't even on the right section


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Piccolo shoves rocks into Madara's eyes and keeps them there. gg regeneration.



he's gotta get through the meteor shower and Sussano first.
Have fun piccolo


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

Since we're taking wanking into account now.

King Piccolo is stronger then Roshi, so Piccolo pretends Itachi is the moon.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

mc-killa said:


> *sips tea*
> 
> i dont deal with wankers, i just point and laugh and let the real debaters crush you before the mods lock this.
> 
> and i get free +1s for every reply you make to me. so thats nice too...



Hahaha look at this sad fellow who cares about post counts and thinks getting 'crushed' on an anime forum is the worst of fates.


A girlfriend would be nice eh?


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> he's gotta get through the meteor shower and Sussano first.
> Have fun piccolo




He will.

Piccolo's best day ever.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> Hahaha look at this sad fellow who cares about post counts and thinks getting 'crushed' on an anime forum is the worst of fates.
> 
> 
> A girlfriend would be nice eh?



It's too bad this can't do anything but generate laughs from someone named Spankdatbitch.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Since we're taking wanking into account now.
> 
> King Piccolo is stronger then Roshi, so Piccolo pretends Itachi is the moon.



Nope..just another genjutsu,just as planned
Picoolo fails to see the underneath of the underneaths underneath.
And that is why he will always lose


----------



## Huntring (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> You mean Piccolo gets 5 massive meteors dropped on his head?
> Yesh thats about right..thanks for agreeing





spankdatbitch said:


> You must have missed the part where he wasn't even remotely serious at that point...





spankdatbitch said:


> Aw dang..but turns out it's just a genjutsu.
> Piccolo only gets knocked out of it when several metors land on his head.
> Too bad piccolo..better luck next time.





spankdatbitch said:


> Nope..had no idea they were not allowed
> butthurt that banning Edo's is the only way Piccolo can win?





spankdatbitch said:


> You disappoint too i'm afraid.
> you putdowns are such weaksauce,couldn't you at least get me to frown a little bit?





spankdatbitch said:


> Only in the eyes of a naruto hating BD fanboy I'm afraid.
> Madara hits piccolo with his meteors and that fella be dead





spankdatbitch said:


> he's gotta get through the meteor shower and Sussano first.
> Have fun piccolo





spankdatbitch said:


> Hahaha look at this sad fellow who cares about post counts and thinks getting 'crushed' on an anime forum is the worst of fates.
> 
> 
> A girlfriend would be nice eh?



I think this is what people call omniuniversal frustration.

And OP, a life would be nice, eh?


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

Sorry, but Genjutsu won't work. Piccolo is an alien and dosent have the same biology as a human.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> He will.
> 
> Piccolo's best day ever.



The fact that you like dragonbal way more than naruto doesn't get the characters an insta win fanboy.

Just so ya know.


----------



## Asune (Jun 17, 2012)

So you're actually going to pull Genjutsu as an argument for every move Piccolo does, now that you realized that Madara's falling rock are useless.

Yeah you're a great debater. Your logic is undeniable.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Huntring said:


> I think this is what people call omniuniversal frustration.
> 
> And OP, a life would be nice, eh?



You'll probably never know;but I'll be glad to tell you what it's like if you're ever interested.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

Asune said:


> So you're actually going to pull Genjutsu as an argument for every move Piccolo does, now that you realized that Madara's falling rock are useless.
> 
> Yeah you're a great debater. Your logic is undeniable.



Don't worry. Saying Genjutsu will work at this point is the sheer highest level of wanking nearly. Piccolo very obviously has a different biology from a human, so saying a Genjutsu would work, would be extremely fallacious since we know how Genjutsu works for the most part.


----------



## Huntring (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> The fact that you like dragonbal way more than naruto doesn't get the characters an insta win fanboy.
> 
> Just so ya know.



The fact that you like Naruto way more than DBZ doesn't give Naruto the instant win.  Fanboy.  

Just so you know.

Notice how I have better grammer and spelling than you.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 17, 2012)

Is he forgetting the part where Piccolo is faster by a large margin? Madara wouldn't be able to keep up.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 17, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Is he forgetting the part where Piccolo is faster by a large margin? Madara wouldn't be able to keep up.



Everything said so far in the thread is legit, except for this.


----------



## bitethedust (Jun 17, 2012)

Amusing dupe is amusing.
Anyway, so the general consensus is that Madara dies, riiiiight?


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

Huntring said:


> And OP, a life would be nice, eh?






spankdatbitch said:


> You'll probably never know;but I'll be glad to tell you what it's like if you're ever interested.





This is how it should've gone.


----------



## Huntring (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> You'll probably never know;but I'll be glad to tell you what it's like if you're ever interested.



The fact that you attempted a spite thread and gave several of the worst arguements in history just shows how lacking of life you are.  Isn't it sad?


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Asune said:


> So you're actually going to pull Genjutsu as an argument for every move Piccolo does, now that you realized that Madara's falling rock are useless.
> 
> Yeah you're a great debater. Your logic is undeniable.



LMAO!!!
This coming from the BD strategy geniuses that basically give us  'speedblitz then blow up target' as the outcome for every single match they put DB in where they think they have the upper hand.

Are you butthurt that some other equally haxed character can beat your 'unbeatable strategy'?

ROTFL!!


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> LMAO!!!
> This coming from the BD strategy geniuses that basically give us  'speedblitz then blow up target' as the outcome for every single match they put DB in where they think they have the upper hand.
> 
> Are you butthurt that some other equally haxed character can beat your 'unbeatable strategy'?
> ...



Quality butthurt.


----------



## Huntring (Jun 17, 2012)

omniuniversal butthurt.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2012)

Piccolo spits an egg out of his mouth. Whatever hatches out of the egg solos Madara easily.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Huntring said:


> The fact that you attempted a spite thread and gave several of the worst arguements in history just shows how lacking of life you are.  Isn't a sad?



Not really,it just means I like to troll a bit when I'm not out actually talking to people IRL.

(looks at your join date Vs post count)
(looks at my join date Vs post count)

LMAO..PWNED!!


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

Which is probably never, since you're usually off spanking your dog.


----------



## Asune (Jun 17, 2012)

Tambourine stomps


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Piccolo spits an egg out of his mouth. Whatever hatches out of the egg solos Madara easily.



Madara genjutsu's piccolo into shoving the egg up his own ass


----------



## Huntring (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> Not really,it just means I like to troll a bit when I'm not out actually talking to people IRL.
> 
> (looks at your join date Vs post count)
> (looks at my join date Vs post count)
> ...



The fact that your trolling implies that you lack a life.  Don't you have anything better to do.

Also I found it funny how you think post count and join date actually matter.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

I always do love when someone's butthurt, and so they come up with, 'I just like to troll [_____] you insert whatever you want there that's not actually true.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2012)

Piccolo did it while his eyes were closed.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Which is probably never, since you're usually off spanking your dog.



Speaking of 'spanking the dog' how was YOUR Saturday night?!
Hang with the ladies any? Except for the ones on your desktop I mean LOL


----------



## Bonney (Jun 17, 2012)

Lame troll is lame.

Edo's are banned so this will be locked soon. Madara has not proven to have anything to survive a city buster yet. Madara is vastly slower in speed as well. 

King Piccolo easily wins this match.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for admitting that all you do is spank animals for some reason instead of actually going out.


----------



## Asune (Jun 17, 2012)

Cymbal stomps


----------



## Mabel (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> Not really,it just means I like to troll a bit when I'm not out actually talking to people IRL.
> 
> (looks at your join date Vs post count)
> (looks at my join date Vs post count)
> ...



look at me

now look at you

now look at my join date

now yours

now back to me

now back to you

you are a loser, you try to flame people because your favroite character lost in a fight

now look this post

you mad bro?

look at your reply button

dont press it, its a trap.

im watching ponies.


/badoldspicetrolljoke


----------



## bitethedust (Jun 17, 2012)

So you like to spank dogs, buddy?

Thats one fucked up saturday, pal


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> I always do love when someone's butthurt, and so they come up with, 'I just like to troll [_____] you insert whatever you want there that's not actually true.



What chu talkin bout son?
Half my posts here on NF are trollin 

Don't let your sore ass blind you from the truth


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> So Madara puts out two meteors with ease fighting against ninja's that are like ants to him.Apparently by BD retard logic that means he can never use more than 2 since kishi didn't bother to draw it herpity derp



Its called fighting on feats and not assumption. Saying Madara can pull more than 2 is an assumption a backed one but an assumption still which cant be used in OBD.


----------



## Huntring (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> What chu talkin bout son?
> Half my posts here on NF are trollin
> 
> Don't let your sore ass blind you from the truth



Your really don't have a life.

It's honestly sorta pitiful.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm sure they are. Whenever someone is constantly laughed at for their severe mental retardation they usually claim they're just trolling. This only furthers my arguement.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

mc-killa said:


> look at me
> 
> now look at you
> 
> ...



Dang..this fella really mad.
I knew I picked the right venue to troll tonight.entertain me more plzzz


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> Dear Diary,
> 
> today I was butthurt.





One hundred percent factual.


----------



## Huntring (Jun 17, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> I'm sure they are. Whenever someone is constantly laughed at for their severe mental retardation they usually claim they're just trolling. This only furthers my arguement.






spankdatbitch said:


> Dang..this fella really mad.
> I knew I picked the right venue to troll tonight.entertain me more plzzz



Zombie your arguement is sound.............


----------



## Asune (Jun 17, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> I'm sure they are. Whenever someone is constantly laughed at for their severe mental retardation they usually claim they're just trolling. This only furthers my arguement.



Is easy to see that, he started talking about the battle, then when he noticed that he couldn't win he changed the topic and said that he was just trolling. More likely obvious that he is butthurt


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey, I just realized. Makes shitty thread, gets trolled, qq and says they were trolling the whole time.


I'm vaguely reminded of fairy tail, for some bizarre reason.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Bonney said:


> *Lame troll is lame.*
> 
> Edo's are banned so this will be locked soon. Madara has not proven to have anything to survive a city buster yet. Madara is vastly slower in speed as well.
> 
> King Piccolo easily wins this match.



(looks at all the butthurt DB fanboys comments)

Successful troll is successful


----------



## Mabel (Jun 17, 2012)

you guys should go watch Gravity Falls, its got amazing potential.

Mabel is awesome.


----------



## Huntring (Jun 17, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Hey, I just realized. Makes shitty thread, gets trolled, qq and says they were trolling the whole time.
> 
> 
> I'm vaguely reminded of fairy tail, for some bizarre reason.



So I'm I.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> One hundred percent factual.



I actually touched a girl today dude...
I win again


----------



## Asune (Jun 17, 2012)

mc-killa said:


> you guys should go watch Gravity Falls, its got amazing potential.
> 
> Mabel is awesome.



Dat asmatic signature


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> I actually touched a girl today dude...
> I win again



Yes, you keep admitting to spanking your dog. I still don't get why.


----------



## Huntring (Jun 17, 2012)

mc-killa said:


> you guys should go watch Gravity Falls, its got amazing potential.
> 
> Mabel is awesome.



Interesting.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

Please continue with the butthurt, spankdatbitch. It's amusing to all of us as a whole.

Also, tell us more of the stuff that you did in real life that's not actually true.



I bet you're also a multimillionare, good looking, and are currently on a yacht.


----------



## Asune (Jun 17, 2012)

Did he actually called me a DB fanboy???? what's this?????


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Yes, you keep admitting to spanking your dog. I still don't get why.



Get your first kiss and you might understand.
Couldn't take you much longer than the ripe age of 30 i'm sure...


----------



## Freechoice (Jun 17, 2012)

*Piccolo sneezes.
*

 

*Madara explodes*


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> Get your first kiss and you might understand.
> Couldn't take you much longer than the ripe age of 30 i'm sure...



Is that how long it took you?


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Please continue with the butthurt, spankdatbitch. It's amusing to all of us as a whole.
> 
> Also, tell us more of the stuff that you did in real life that's not actually true.
> 
> ...



Nope..plain old middle class fella living a decent lifestyle.
In some regards we're probabaly somewhat alike..except I've kissed more girls than just my mother.


----------



## Mabel (Jun 17, 2012)

Asune said:


> Dat asmatic signature


----------



## Huntring (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> Nope..plain old middle class fella living a decent lifestyle.
> In some regards we're probabaly somewhat alike..except I've kissed more girls than just my mother.



Do you have a mother complex?


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> Nope..plain old middle class fella living a decent lifestyle.
> In some regards we're probabaly somewhat alike..except I've kissed more girls than just my mother.



Were they your sister, your deceased grandma, and a corpse?


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Is that how long it took you?



Hmmm try 13 
probably the same day that you were so happy about getting to level 45 in WOW


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2012)

All he's done is kiss.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> Hmmm try 13
> probably the same day that you were so happy about getting to level 45 in WOW



I'll forgive you for typoing 31. This time. I'm assuming this, because your grammar is really telling that you're likely to miss keys 87 percent of the time.


----------



## Freechoice (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> Nope..plain old middle class fella living a decent lifestyle.
> In some regards we're probabaly somewhat alike..except I've kissed more girls than just my mother.



You just got negged Hardcore!  

Troll unsuccessful.


----------



## Huntring (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> Hmmm try 13
> probably the same day that you were so happy about getting to level 45 in WOW



Your sexually frustrated aren't you.

What a sad, sad man.


----------



## Asune (Jun 17, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> I'll forgive you for typoing 31. This time.



Noo is actually good, his arguments and way to think matches of a 13 years old boy, and also he could kiss a dog with ease at that age


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

The best part is, with his grammar it really is likely he just typoed 31.


----------



## Mabel (Jun 17, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Madara might be able to beat Bulma.
> 
> No wait...she'd probably invented a device that could neutralize genjutsu or something.
> 
> ...



Farmer with shotgun solos HST.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> The best part is, with his grammar it really is likely he just typoed 31.



Oh noeez it's the grammar nazi's again.
Typing well in WOW chat isn't gonna get you layed brutha.
just sayin'.....


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> Oh noeez it's the grammar nazi's again.
> Typing well in WOW chat isn't gonna get you layed brutha.
> just sayin'.....



And you would know what would? You've made it extremely clear you're the average basement dweller that tries and fails to troll to heighten their self esteem.


----------



## Huntring (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> Oh noeez it's the grammar nazi's again.
> Typing well in WOW chat isn't gonna get you layed brutha.
> just sayin'.....



Typing bad isn't going get you layed either.

Or hide your sexual frustration.

Just saying.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Jun 17, 2012)

And here I thought OBD could have gone through a day without terrible shit.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Looks like someone is growing even more frustrated.



I'm sorry I'm making you feel that way 
Just sayin' you should go outside your room every few weeks or so.


----------



## Asune (Jun 17, 2012)

Jet Pistol said:


> And here I thought OBD could have gone through a day without terrible shit.



Haven't you seen the meta battledome?


----------



## Freechoice (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> You disappoint too i'm afraid.
> you putdowns are such weaksauce,couldn't you at least get me to frown a little bit?


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

Sorry that it's outside of your comprehensions, but the person frustrated is you. I'll forgive you this time though.


----------



## Huntring (Jun 17, 2012)

Jet Pistol said:


> And here I thought OBD could have gone through a day without terrible shit.



It's not possible 



spankdatbitch said:


> I'm sorry I'm making you feel that way
> Just sayin' you should go outside your room every few weeks or so.



The fact that you attempted a terrible spite thread just shows much you fail at life.


----------



## Asune (Jun 17, 2012)

Spankdatbitch has been officially


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> And you would know what would? You've made it extremely clear you're the average basement dweller that tries and fails to troll to heighten their self esteem.



Self esteem?
Shit son..this is just me being bored at having to come back home tonight 
I feel so hurt indeed that I can't debate about fictional characters as good as you LMAO!!


----------



## Mabel (Jun 17, 2012)

Jet Pistol said:


> And here I thought OBD could have gone through a day without terrible shit.



wishful thinking :<

lets just mass neg the poor guy and move on.

as for me, think ill get some more +1 in before the lock


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

Yes, we've done enough trolling the poor basement dweller.

Let's go do something more productive now.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 17, 2012)

grammar nazi , not gonna lie, that particular words made me giggle


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Asune said:


> Spankdatbitch has been officially



Atta boy..keep posting dem meme's,some BD member will say you're cool eventually


----------



## Asune (Jun 17, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> grammar nazy , not gonna lie, that particular words made me giggle



First time I heard it, what does it means?


----------



## Jet Pistol (Jun 17, 2012)

Scratch that, the Mihawk vs Toriko thread's still going.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

I thought they were actually debating in that thread, they're just going at each other?


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

freechoice33 said:


> You just got negged Hardcore!
> 
> *Troll unsuccessful.*



LOL u serious son? look at all the nerdboys I be trollin here in this thread.
Successful troll is DAMN successful..oh yeah!!


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

More like, got to laugh at you. Try some other time though, maybe you'll be luckier. Go back to the dwelling forealone in the basement now, some adults are speaking about more important things.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 17, 2012)

Asune said:


> First time I heard it, what does it means?



Yes, first time heard it.


----------



## Huntring (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> LOL u serious son? look at all the nerdboys I be trollin here in this thread.
> Successful troll is DAMN successful..oh yeah!!



Successful trolling would imply that you frustrated us.

I can't say for the other's but all you made me feel was bafflement at how stupid people can get sometimes.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Yes, we've done enough trolling the poor basement dweller.
> 
> *Let's go do something more productive now. *



Like making 0.5 seconds of eye contact with a girl without blushing
LMAO!!


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

That's not productive, that's something that people do in everyday life.

Ever been there?

Anyways, I've had my laugh. Let's change the topic off the thread.


----------



## Huntring (Jun 17, 2012)

Love how this thread hasn't been trashed yet.

LOL mods


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> More like, got to laugh at you. Try some other time though, maybe you'll be luckier. Go back to the dwelling forealone in the basement now, some adults are speaking about more important things.



Don't get so frustrated fella.
We wouldn't want mommy dearest to have to bring your inhaler downstairs from random asthma attacks now would we?


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> Like making 0.5 seconds of eye contact with a girl without blushing
> LMAO!!



Considering its the start of what eventually leads to reproduction....... way more productive than your posts.

At least you re funny as a troll though.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Huntring said:


> Successful trolling would imply that you frustrated us.
> 
> I can't say for the other's but all you made me feel was bafflement at how stupid people can get sometimes.



lol sure sure.
If you stop posting I'll know that your tears finally shorted out your keyboard.


----------



## Freechoice (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> Like making 0.5 seconds of eye contact with a girl without blushing
> LMAO!!



What's with you and trying to insult people by referencing girls??

Someone's overcompensating... 

And what's with you calling people son? How is that derogatory in any way?


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

This thread is now called lolmods.

Although, I do like Greed and Willy, they seem pretty cool.


----------



## Huntring (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> lol sure sure.
> If you stop posting I'll know that your tears finally shorted out your keyboard.



Know your just amusing


----------



## Asune (Jun 17, 2012)

Willy is decent mod.


----------



## Mabel (Jun 17, 2012)

Huntring said:


> Love how this thread hasn't been trashed yet.
> 
> LOL mods



theyre so


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

I wish I was here when Xellos was a mod, he seems pretty cool too.


----------



## Huntring (Jun 17, 2012)

Asune said:


> Willy is decent mod.



I haven't been around long enough to give strict judgement to mods.

All I know is that this should've been closed from the start.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 17, 2012)

I thought decent and mod cant go in the same sentence if we are refering to NF.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

Willy is shakespeare from Fate. 

Fate is all about twisting around what you know.


----------



## Asune (Jun 17, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I thought decent and mod cant go in the same sentence if we are refering to NF.



That's just a generalized opinion. Generalization usually falls on fallacies

Willy is a good mod on my personal opinion


----------



## Freechoice (Jun 17, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Willy is shakespeare from Fate.
> 
> Fate is all about twisting around what you know.



I hold the world but as the world, Gratiano, a stage where every man must play a part, and mine a sad one.


----------



## Mabel (Jun 17, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I thought decent and mod cant go in the same sentence if we are refering to 90% of forums in general.



lemme fix dat for ya


----------



## Huntring (Jun 17, 2012)

mc-killa said:


> lemme fix dat for ya



more like 100%


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 17, 2012)

Does anyone else miss Jplaya2023? I wasnt there when he was a poster, but I read his threads and comments.

This is what a quality troll is supposed to be like, someone that you read its posts and while  have you loling at your floor.

What happened to the time where trolls were at least comedy material rather than outright enraging dumbfucks?


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Jun 17, 2012)

Willy is cool. This thread is boring.


----------



## Huntring (Jun 17, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> Willy is cool.



It's good advice.

The problem is that I'm already finished with what's translated of JJBA


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

freechoice33 said:


> What's with you and trying to insult people by referencing girls??
> 
> Someone's overcompensating...
> 
> And what's with you calling people son? How is that derogatory in any way?



Did you know that high post counts are synonomous to small penises in male posters?

There be a whole lotta fell'a overcompensating in here.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> Willy is cool. This thread is boring.



Bored?
Run out of nerd comics to read then poindexter?


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

Huntring said:


> It's good advice.
> 
> The problem is that I'm already finished with what's translated of JJBA



That dosent mean you can't discuss it.


----------



## Asune (Jun 17, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> Willy is cool. This thread is boring.



Got a lot of stuff to read, but well I don't feel like it now. I don't think I'll read JJBA, And if I consider to read it, it will be in a very long time


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 17, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Hey, I just realized. Makes shitty thread, gets trolled, qq and says they were trolling the whole time.
> 
> 
> I'm vaguely reminded of fairy tail, for some bizarre reason.



I wonder why?


----------



## Freechoice (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> Did you know that high post counts are synonomous to small penises in male posters?
> 
> There be a whole lotta fell'a overcompensating in here.



*Flawless logic right here.*


----------



## Mabel (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> Did you know that high post counts are synonomous to small penises in male posters?
> 
> There be a whole lotta fell'a overcompensating in here.



my dick must be incomprehensible then by that logic.

would you like a suck?




*Spoiler*: __ 




(ok really? how is this not locked, how bout dat 18 page attempt yall?)


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Does anyone else miss Jplaya2023? I wasnt there when he was a poster, but I read his threads and comments.
> 
> This is what a quality troll is supposed to be like, someone that you read its posts and while  have you loling at your floor.
> 
> What happened to the time where trolls were at least comedy material rather than outright enraging dumbfucks?



The fact that chumps such as yourself actually thinks of trolling as an 'art' rather than mindless fun speaks volumes about how pathetic your daily lives are.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 17, 2012)

This is the second thread in two nights that after turning my back for 30 minutes, fucking exploaded


----------



## Asune (Jun 17, 2012)

mc-killa said:


> my dick must be incomprehensible then by that logic.
> 
> would you like a suck?
> 
> ...



Would you people please stop talking about dicks


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 17, 2012)

mc-killa said:


> (ok really? how is this not locked, how bout dat 18 page attempt yall?)



Fuck Yeah! 18 pages here we come!


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

mc-killa said:


> my dick must be incomprehensible then by that logic.
> 
> *would you like a suck?*
> 
> ...



Uh oh..looks like this fella's been deprived of the company so long he's turned into an outright ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Nah i'll pass man,being straight and all.But you guys have done such a good job in this thread of figuratively sucking each others dicks that you might as well do it IRL.God knows you'll never touch a woman anytime soon.


----------



## Mabel (Jun 17, 2012)

Darthgrim said:


> I wonder why?



with as much spamming Red hero likes to do, its a mystery why he's not here....


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 17, 2012)

Close it at 20. I once heard about a legendary 100+ troll thread called Vegeta vs Vegito though.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

Fairy Tail vs Edo Madara.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Asune said:


> Would you people please stop talking about dicks



Because Asune will lose control if he hears much more on the subject.
I'll bet he's already up to his 12th fap session of the day already


----------



## Huntring (Jun 17, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Fairy Tail vs Edo Madara.



Fairy Tail is one of the view verses a Uchiha can solo 

Shows how fail it is. 

If Red Hero sees this he's going to neg me


----------



## Majinvergil (Jun 17, 2012)

OP Butthurt because madara dies again


----------



## Mabel (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> Uh oh..looks like this fella's been deprived of the company so long he's turned into an outright ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> Nah i'll pass man,being straight and all.But you guys have done such a good job in this thread of figuratively sucking each others dicks that you might as well do it IRL.God knows you'll never touch a woman anytime soon.



You're gonna have to come up with some better insults if we're gonna reach 18 pages.

btw, why is 18 pages always the goal? backstory gogo


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> Because Asune will lose control if he hears much more on the subject.
> I'll bet he's already up to his 12th fap session of the day already



Well considering that the closest you've managed to get to a girl is your avatar, and that you love to constantly talk about penises and spanking animals for whatever reason.


hmmm...


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Fairy Tail vs Edo Madara.



Madara winks and the entire verse is in a genjutsu
/ battle


----------



## Freechoice (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> Because Asune will lose control if he hears much more on the subject.
> I'll bet he's already up to his 12th fap session of the day already



*Location: Tha ghetto*


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 17, 2012)

mc-killa said:


> with as much spamming Red hero likes to do, its a mystery why he's not here....



You must do the ritual of FT if you wish to summon Red Hero, it's a 4 step process:


Step 1: Create FT Vs. HST Thread.
Step 2: Wait.
Step 3: ??????
Step 4: Profit/Red Hero shows up.


----------



## Asune (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> Because Asune will lose control if he hears much more on the subject.
> I'll bet he's already up to his 12th fap session of the day already



You're gross, disgusting


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

mc-killa said:


> You're gonna have to come up with some better insults if we're gonna reach 18 pages.
> 
> btw, why is 18 pages always the goal? backstory gogo



oh I dunno..my insults so far have kept the same suckers coming back again and again.You guys are so trolled and in denial


----------



## Huntring (Jun 17, 2012)

Asune is a girl.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> oh I dunno..my insults so far have kept the same suckers coming back again and again.You guys are so trolled and in denial



This is the section we're in though. You're the one who came here, and instead of being in this amazing real life you don't have, keep coming here.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 17, 2012)

mc-killa said:


> You're gonna have to come up with some better insults if we're gonna reach 18 pages.
> 
> btw, why is 18 pages always the goal? backstory gogo



I think it's because there was an Aokiji Vs Kyuubi thread that got to 18 pages before being locked. Recently in the Aokiji vs Madara thread someone stated that one goal of the thread would be to equal 18 pages. From this point onwards the goal of every shitstorm thread is to get 18 pages.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Asune said:


> You're gross, disgusting



And caught 'sticky handed' he immediately goes on the defensive


----------



## Treerone (Jun 17, 2012)

This thread is all definitions of horrible.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> This is the section we're in though. You're the one who came here, and instead of being in this amazing real life you don't have, keep coming here.



lol i've been on here for an hour and a half bro.
Are you forgetting the other 22.5 hours?
Or do you forget about such things because all 24 of yours are spent in front of a keyboard and monitor?


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

I can only rep you so many times Treerone.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> lol i've been on here for an hour and a half bro.
> Are you forgetting the other 22.5 hours?
> Or do you forget about such things because all 24 of yours are spent in front of a keyboard and monitor?



Someone is still mad. 

Are you going to go back to talking about penises yet?


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Treerone said:


> This thread is all definitions of horrible.



NO U LOL!!!


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Someone is still mad.
> 
> Are you going to go back to talking about penises yet?



VAGINA!!!
Don't faint now..it's just a word.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> NO U LOL!!!



Oh my fucking god man. Shit just got real, what the fuck are you doing? Mods'll come down on you like a pack of wolves if you keep flaming and using insults like that!


----------



## Mabel (Jun 17, 2012)

Darthgrim said:


> I think it's because there was an Aokiji Vs Kyuubi thread that got to 18 pages before being locked. Recently in the Aokiji vs Madara thread someone stated that one goal of the thread would be to equal 18 pages. From this point onwards the goal of every shitstorm thread is to get 18 pages.



Aokiji vs Kyuubi.....


what?

i read allll of the Madara one tho. in fact i come here everyday hoping for at least 1 Madara thread to point and laugh at. OP has succeed in this.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> VAGINA!!!
> Don't faint now..it's just a word.



I don't know, you seem to get pretty excited at the mention of any body part.

Continue on some more, plenty of people here like to laugh at you. Let's see how far you can go.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Huntring said:


> Asune is a girl.



BS..girls don't exist on the internet.


----------



## Huntring (Jun 17, 2012)

fucking dumbass said:


> And caught 'sticky handed' he immediately goes on the defensive







I'll repeat once more.

Asune is a girl.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> I don't know, you seem to get pretty excited at the mention of any body part.
> 
> Continue on some more, plenty of people here like to laugh at you. Let's see how far you can go.



Do you look forward to getting online everyday and laughing at people with normal lives with the other nerd virgins?

Does it kinda remind you how all the popular kids would beat your butt everyday,and then gather around and laugh?

Only difference is that this is the internet and the only ones who care whom you cyber 'own' are the other nerd virgins.

Tommorow you'll wake up and girls and all the kids will still hate you.Sweet drreams lol


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Huntring said:


> I'll repeat once more.
> 
> Asune is a girl.



And i'll repeat..girls don't exist on the internet.
There are only cross dressing guys.


----------



## Mabel (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> BS..girls don't exist on the internet.



oh, now i get it

youre one of those summerfags from 4chan. no wonder you post like a 12 year old boy from tumblr.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> Do you look forward to getting online everyday and laughing at people with normal lives with the other nerd virgins?
> 
> Does it kinda remind you how all the popular kids would beat your butt everyday,and then gather around and laugh?
> 
> ...



I like how especially mad you're getting despite the fact you keep saying you're not.

Not capable of anything but insults and the like.

Breaking down.

Crying.

Continue some more~


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> girls



I only need my waifu, not some 3dpd whore.



> youre one of those summerfags from 4chan



Its the sheer fact its easy to say you are a girl on the internet, I normally ignore gender of poster and refer to everyone as male. I'll need to see a picture with a timestamp.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 17, 2012)

KP takes this quite handily.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> KP takes this quite handily.



Ten stars.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 17, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> KP takes this quite handily.


----------



## Treerone (Jun 17, 2012)

Well the reason he takes this quite handily is because at most Madara's incomplete Susano'o has multi city block durability, he'll get blown to bits in one attack. We need durability feats for perfect Susano'o.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jun 17, 2012)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 28 (9 members and 19 guests

Jesus Fuck, 19 guests.

People must be attracted to Failure.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> I like how especially mad you're getting despite the fact you keep saying you're not.
> 
> Not capable of anything but insults and the like.
> 
> ...



No no the insults are because I love how you and the other cute rats return every time i put down another slab of cheese.Oh what amusement will you bring to my life next?


----------



## Mabel (Jun 17, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> KP takes this quite handily.



would read again.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 17, 2012)

7 more pages until we reach 18, I decree that after we reach 18 the next goal is to delete all our posts and go back to page 1.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 17, 2012)

I dont know somethings telling me KP takes it call it a hunch.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> I'm very mad



Anything else?


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 28 (9 members and 19 guests
> 
> Jesus Fuck, 19 guests.
> 
> *People must be attracted to Failure.*



Such denial.....
The fact that I draw so much traffic without putting out any effort attests to how dead and pathetic the BD has become.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jun 17, 2012)

Darthgrim said:


> 7 more pages until we reach 18, I decree that after we reach 18 the next goal is to delete all our posts and go back to page 1.


Fuck the World, let's get this shit to 20


----------



## Mabel (Jun 17, 2012)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 35 (14 members and 21 guests)

ohohohoh.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 17, 2012)

Reporting op for banned thread and obvious trolling


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

It's clearly not effort when this person is frying braincells with every counter they try and fail with.

Actually, it is effort.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Anything else?



Yes..you still have a face covered in acne and every day of your social life is a living hell.But who am I to remind you who you are after you turn off the computer.


----------



## feebas_factor (Jun 17, 2012)

I _know_ this is a terrible thread that has somehow turned out even worse than expected, but... 

Wasn't FKM Naruto recently argued in a few threads to have a reasonably good chance of beating King Piccolo? Putting the obvious lack of any durability feats aside, I don't really see why it's such a ridiculous stretch to say Madara's perfect Susanoo would put up a decent fight as well.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

I could do with something a bit higher then preschool level. But that works too.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 17, 2012)

Disaresta said:


> Reporting op for banned thread and obvious trolling



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! How will we reach 18 if you tell the mods to lock this shit. I mean they'll come over here right away and deal with this... OH wait.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> Yes..you still have a face covered in acne and every day of your social life is a living hell.But who am I to remind you who you are after you turn off the computer.



Oh good, how about insulting more, with vain, fickle insults that no one cares about, which only reflect poorly on yourself. Yes keep doing that, your ban will be sweet.


----------



## Huntring (Jun 17, 2012)

feebas_factor said:


> I _know_ this is a terrible thread that has somehow turned out even worse than expected, but...
> 
> Wasn't FKM Naruto recently argued in a few threads to have a reasonably good chance of beating King Piccolo? Putting the obvious lack of any durability feats aside, I don't really see why it's such a ridiculous stretch to say Madara's perfect Susanoo would put up a decent fight as well.



That was with speed equalized, I think.  

The OP didn't equalize speed so..................


----------



## Treerone (Jun 17, 2012)

feebas_factor said:


> I _know_ this is a terrible thread that has somehow turned out even worse than expected, but... wasn't FKM Naruto recently argued in a few threads to have a reasonably good chance of beating King Piccolo?
> 
> Putting the obvious lack of any durability feats aside, I don't really see why it's such a ridiculous stretch to say Madara's perfect Susanoo would put up a decent fight as well.



Maybe because Madara's attack is linear while FKM Naruto's is 23km across? 

IMO, the main problem IS durability. At most it's multi city block, scaling off imperfect susano'o.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

Disaresta said:


> Oh good, how about insulting more, with vain, fickle insults that no one cares about, which only reflect poorly on yourself. Yes keep doing that, your ban will be sweet.



It's okay, Spank clearly has a multimillion dollar life to get back to after he is banned. After he cures cancer.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Jun 17, 2012)

OP seems more frustrated than ever now.


----------



## Mabel (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> Yes..you still have a face covered in acne and every day of your social life is a living hell.But who am I to remind you who you are after you turn off the computer.



0/10 try again


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

Multiversal frustration.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Disaresta said:


> Oh good, how about insulting more, with vain, fickle insults that no one cares about, which only reflect poorly on yourself. Yes keep doing that, your ban will be sweet.



oh noez...I might get banned...and have to make another account ROTFL!!!


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 17, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> It's okay, Spank clearly has a multimillion dollar life to get back to after he is banned. After he cures cancer.



Of course, we should all be groveling for forgiveness right now


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jun 17, 2012)

Think he'll reach Red hero level Frustration?


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

mc-killa said:


> 0/10 try again



how about making a 12 page thread out of pure insults?
10/10 brah...10/10.

Am I awesome enough for the uber nerd guild yet guyz?


----------



## Mabel (Jun 17, 2012)

nah, potential new Dupe-kun right here guys.


----------



## feebas_factor (Jun 17, 2012)

Huntring said:


> That was with speed equalized, I think.
> 
> The OP didn't equalize speed so..................



Fair enough. I'm guessing that's what the 300 meter distance was _supposed_ to compensate for, though that doesn't really work against anything except One Piece characters limited to melee.

Anyway, I'll just let this shipwreck continue then. Page 18 ahoy.


----------



## Huntring (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> oh noez...I might get banned...and have to make another account ROTFL!!!



Holy shit, we just created another dupe-kun.  How will we tell dupe-kun and this shithead apart?  



GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Think he'll reach Red hero level Frustration?



I actually think he surprassed Red Hero at page 2.


----------



## Mabel (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> how about making a 12 page thread out of pure insults?
> 10/10 brah...10/10.
> 
> Am I awesome enough for the uber nerd guild yet guyz?



0/10

not 18 pages yet.

and even then you will still be a failwanker


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Darthgrim said:


> INB4LOCK



lol best post yet man!
that was actually funny,unlike most of the other uber nerds retorts


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> lol best post yet man!
> that was actually funny,unlike most of the other uber nerds retorts



Do I win the internets?


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

For someone that seemingly has a life, the fact that he's going to go and make another account and all...Hmm.


----------



## Mabel (Jun 17, 2012)

Huntring said:


> Holy shit, we just created another dupe-kun.  How will we tell dupe-kun and this shithead apart?
> 
> .



Speed Equalized.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> For someone that seemingly has a life, the fact that he's going to go and make another account and all...Hmm.



takes 5 minutes brah...
lame lame


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> oh noez...I might get banned...and have to make another account ROTFL!!!



Careful, we got ourselves a badass here.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Darthgrim said:


> Do I win the internets?



ten times over man..


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

I know, what are we going to do?

Mock them again while they think they're successfully trolling?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jun 17, 2012)

This is Delicious


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Disaresta said:


> Careful, we got ourselves a badass here.



Considering most BD nerd virgins ae probably 98 lbs soaking wet,all I gotta do is flex a muscle to get instant badass status


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 17, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> I know, what are we going to do?
> 
> Mock them again while they think they're successfully trolling?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 17, 2012)

Huntring said:


> Holy shit, we just created another dupe-kun.  How will we tell dupe-kun and this shithead apart?


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

hehe alrighty boys been fun but it's bedtime.
Some of us have to do more socializing tommorow that doesn't involve typing on a keyboard


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> Considering most BD nerd virgins ae probably 98 lbs soaking wet,all I gotta do is flex a muscle to get instant badass status



Talking to a first class private and thinking I give a shit how badass you think you are


----------



## Mabel (Jun 17, 2012)

i dont remember who, but someone has a gif of cybermen's heads blowing up. thats my reaction to this statement


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 17, 2012)

spankdatbitch said:


> hehe alrighty boys been fun but it's bedtime.
> Some of us have to do more socializing tommorow that doesn't involve typing on a keyboard



IE, butthurt has achieved maximum potential.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Disaresta said:


> Talking to a first class private and thinking I give a shit how badass you think you are



So you got to the first rank in the boy scouts?
I'm sure momy is very proud of you lol


----------

